# nfs says that rpc.statd is required, but rpc.statd is runnin

## mjrosenb

```

euclid ~ # /etc/init.d/nfsmount stop

* WARNING: nfsmount is already stopped

euclid ~ # /etc/init.d/portmap stop 

* Caching service dependencies...                                         [ ok ]

* Stopping ypbind...                                                      [ ok ]

* Unmounting network filesystems...

umount.nfs: Server failed to unmount '192.168.0.2:/usr/portage'           [ ok ]

* Stopping NFS statd...                                                   [ ok ]

* Stopping portmap...                                                     [ ok ]

euclid ~ # umount /usr/portage/     

umount: /usr/portage/: not mounted

euclid ~ # /etc/init.d/portmap start

* Starting portmap...                                                     [ ok ]

euclid ~ # ps aux | grep [p]ortmap

bin      17936  0.0  0.0   2188   556 ?        Ss   17:31   0:00 /sbin/portmap

euclid ~ # /etc/init.d/rpc.statd start

* Starting ypbind...                                                      [ ok ]

euclid ~ # ps aux | grep [r]pc.statd

nobody    2530  0.0  0.0   2340   920 ?        Ss   00:19   0:00 /sbin/rpc.stat  --no-notify

nobody    2549  0.0  0.0   2340   920 ?        Ss   00:19   0:00 rpc.statd --no-notify

nobody    2552  0.0  0.0   2340   920 ?        Ss   00:19   0:00 rpc.statd --no-notify

root     17986  0.0  0.0   2540   992 pts/2    S+   17:46   0:00 grep --colour=auto rpc.statd

euclid ~ # mount /usr/portage/

mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.

mount.nfs: Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd.

euclid ~ # ps aux | grep [r]pc.statd

nobody    2530  0.0  0.0   2340   920 ?        Ss   00:19   0:00 /sbin/rpc.stat  --no-notify

nobody    2549  0.0  0.0   2340   920 ?        Ss   00:19   0:00 rpc.statd --no-notify

nobody    2552  0.0  0.0   2340   920 ?        Ss   00:19   0:00 rpc.statd --no-notify

nobody   17990  0.0  0.0   2340   920 ?        Ss   17:46   0:00 rpc.statd --no-notify

root     17992  0.0  0.0   2540   992 pts/2    S+   17:46   0:00 grep --colour=auto rpc.statd

```

so rpc.statd *is* running when i attempt to mount an nfs partition.  nfs.mount does not believe this to be the case.  As far as I can tell, there is nothing wrong with the server.  I can mount that partition from other computers on the same lan.  

I have the following versions installed:

[I] net-fs/nfs-utils

     Available versions:  *1.1.4-r1 (~*)1.1.5 (~*)1.1.6 {kerberos nonfsv4 tcpd}

     Installed versions:  1.1.6(00:18:01 05/25/09)(-kerberos -nonfsv4 -tcpd)

[D] net-nds/portmap

     Available versions:  *6.0 **9999 {selinux tcpd}

     Installed versions:  6.0(22:51:03 05/24/09)(-selinux -tcpd)

Linux euclid 2.6.26-gentoo-r1nouveau #11 SMP Sun May 24 21:34:55 PDT 2009 ppc64 PPC970MP, altivec supported PowerMac11,2 GNU/Linux

the nouveau at the end of the kernel version is just to differentiate the kernel without drm built in from the one with it. 

I can provide any other information that you think would be helpful. Any suggestions at all would be more than welcome.  Thanks.

----------

